# Need info on Sears wood heater



## Stefan200 (Feb 15, 2016)

I recently acquired a "Sears Air-Tight Wood Heater", model no. 143.841540 (per label on back). It's heavy (300+ lbs).  It has not been used much.  I got it out of house built in the mid-1980s.







I've searched for info about it, but only found a diagram and parts list on the SearsPartsDirect.com web site. I discovered there is also a blower assembly for it (which I don't have).  The blower body and motor are no longer available (bummer).

The owners manual is no longer available. Does anyone know where I could get a pdf file of it?

Part of the label has been ripped away. There is a nearly-unreadable seal on the label with the year 1940 on it, but this stove does not look that old.

Can anyone tell me a bit about this stove?  Years built?  Max btu?   Wood size?  Anything interesting? Warnings? Advice?

Thanks in advance,
Stefan


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 15, 2016)

As a Fischer stove knock-off most of what you find in our Fischer stove forum will apply.

https://www.hearth.com/talk/forums/fisher-stove-information-parts-history-and-more.28/


----------



## Stefan200 (Feb 15, 2016)

BrotherBart said:


> As a Fischer stove knock-off most of what you find in our Fischer stove forum will apply.
> 
> https://www.hearth.com/talk/forums/fisher-stove-information-parts-history-and-more.28/



Thank you. It looks like I may have the Mama Bear knock-off, though I can't seem to download the manual for the "Bear Series VI ; UL listed single door stoves ( copyright 1980 ) later cathedral door".

I am very new to all this. Trying to learn.   Did Fisher make this Sears-branded stove or did Sears make a copy or just contract someone else to make a copy?


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 15, 2016)

Lots of people copied the Fisher stoves.


----------

